#ubuntu-sugarteam 2019-12-27
<meeting> * meeting_-es has joined
<meeting> * meeting_-es changed topic to Este es un espejo de #ubuntu-sugarteam. Lo que usted escribe en Español aquí, se traducirá a English, luego se enviará a #ubuntu-sugarteam, y viceversa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Service/meeting/Usage
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2019-12-28
<meeting_> * meeting-es has joined
<meeting_> * meeting-es changed topic to Este es un espejo de #ubuntu-sugarteam. Lo que usted escribe en Español aquí, se traducirá a English, luego se enviará a #ubuntu-sugarteam, y viceversa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Service/meeting/Usage
